# Sorting by aspect ratio in LR Mobile: a workaround



## RogerB (Mar 8, 2016)

To view images at their best on a tablet the long edge of the image needs to align with the long edge of the screen. If your synced collection in LR Mobile is a mixture of portrait and landscape images you find yourself constantly flipping the tablet back and forth as you view the images. The solution is to sort the images by aspect ratio, then you only have to change the orientation of the tablet once as you step through the images.

However, although LR on the desktop has an option to sort a collection by aspect ratio, LR Mobile doesn't. There's a request on Adobe's official feature request site to add a sort by aspect ratio to LR Mobile, but there's no guarantee it will ever be implemented. Here's a simple workaround to achieve an aspect ratio sort in LR Mobile:

1. In LR desktop, select the synced collection that you want to sort by aspect ratio, and then select the grid display.​
2. Sort the desktop collection by aspect ratio using the "Sort" pop-up list in the toolbar.​
3. Click and hold on any image in the grid and drag it one place to the left or right so that it swaps places with the image next to it in the grid. Note that the sort order displayed in the toolbar changes to "custom order".​
4. Click and hold on the image that you just moved, and move it back to its original position in the grid.  You still have a "custom order" sort as you have moved an image, but the order is now identical to the aspect ratio sort that you started with.​
5. Allow time for LR desktop to synchronise changes to the cloud, then in LR mobile on your tablet select the collection that you have just sorted on the desktop and choose the "custom sort" option. This will display the images in the same order as the custom order that you have just set up in LR desktop.​
If you add any new images to the collection you'll need to repeat those steps if you want to keep the collection sorted by aspect ratio.


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 10, 2016)

thank you Roger


----------

